# Model Rockets?



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been flying Model Rockets since about 1970 and I had built some even before then. So is there anyone else who is into model rocket flying?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure that some of you have looked at the photo I added to my post. That is one kind of model rocket that I've built many times over. as in stead of the normal finds that most rockets have used, I used the Loop fins, which are made from sections of body tubes that I cut and then glued to the main body tube. and I have been building this kind of model rocket for many long years, first one was about back in 1971.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

When I do my flying of model rockets, I use the SIAR's goldbook for anything I need to do.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

It was not small model rockets, but on the SIC channel they shhowed this years LDRS ,


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Starlord H.Q. , 10-22-2011

This is for the members of the Starlords. I have not been able to send out a newsletter for some time.
I am writing this on my notepad on my windoes 7 machine. I do not have the same software on this
machine that I used on my windos xp machine
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have not been doing much model rocket flying during this summer. I did fly a loopfin rocket, only the
dy I launched the rocket, it flew right into the sun and I lost sight of it. As there was very little wind,
had figured I would find it fast, but it was not to happen that way. In fast, I have looked all over the
field, and have yet to find it.

SSC M.Mejia send me a rocket to fly for him out here at SLHQ and so far I have launched it 3 times during this
past summer. It is a good sized rocket and I have only had Quest A6-4 engines. It did fly on each launch,
only due to the engine low power, it never got high plus on each flight, it would come back and pop it's
chute just above the ground. I still have it, and when I get my next batch od engines, they will be in the
B power range. this should give me some good flights.

I do have a very few hight power engines, but being as old as they are it's a if deal if they will fly.

everyone can check out this photo area: http://s1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/Starlord05/

If anyone builds plastic models that are ( Sci-fi, Real Space ) the membership for the Starlords is open to any
one that builds those kind of models..

Member list for SIAR

SLC. Dennis Bishop (SLHQ)

SSC. Mqanuel Mejia jr.

SL. Scott Kroeppler

SL. Mike L. Kochel

SPC. Stuart Lodge
SL. Glenn A. Roth

SL. Laird Kelly

SPC. Joze Cuden


Info for members; SLC = Starlord Commander, SL = Starlord member, SSC = Star Sector Comander, 
SPC = StarPort Commander

I am the SLC, in 1971 I started the Starlords. The SSC is the 2nd in command of the Starlords. At one time the
SPC was the SBC for Starbase Commander, that was changed to StarPort Commander. The SPC is for anyone that lives
in the area, the area could be citys, states, or even countrys. The SPC will be the member that will over see any
clubs that want to be Star-sctioons.


----------



## rubyliping (Dec 2, 2011)

This is for the members of the Starlords. I have not been able to send out a newsletter for some time.
I am writing this on my notepad on my windoes 7 machine. I do not have the same software on this
machine that I used on my windos xp machine
short wedding dress
simple wedding dress


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had to do the same for the Stellar Winds, right now I can't print one as the printer has died on me and this windows 7 machine does not like to print anything. I hope that in a month or so I'll be able to get my XP machine fixed and back to using it. If I can find a typewritter then I can put one out.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I know all to well about how the system 7 machines screw any software that a xp machine used. after all that's what I am using now. that's why I want all the e-mail address for the Starlord members.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just joined the Starlords group. For those who don't know me from elsewhere a brief bio:

I became a model rocketry and space fanatic about 1967 at the age of 14 or so. I was really into model rocketry and started a club in high school as well as a local club outside of school in the Clearwater/Tarpon Springs area of Florida. I left the hobby briefly in my first/second year of college but came back full strength after that. I was a member of SCRA and the Orange Rocketeers in Orlando and helped sponsor both Orlando NARAMs in 1975 and 1982. I was C division national champ at NARAM 22 in East Lansing, Michigan in 1980 and have attended 15 NARAMs so far. I have also been a bit active in high power rocketry and attend the larger launches down here in Florida and have been certified to level 2.

Professionally I got my engineering degree from UCF/FTU and was a co-op with NASA during the ASTP time frame. I came back to work for NASA full time in 1979 and have worked on the shuttle for my entire career even spending 2 years at VAFB to prepare for west coast launches until the Challenger accident terminated the west coast ops. I supported the STS-1 launch from the firing room and then flew to EAFB for the landing. I finally supported STS-135 being in the firing room at launch and performing the mechanisms post landing runway inspections after roll out. Finally, I am about to retire on December 30, 2011 to end a career along with the end of the shuttle program. I will however continue to build and fly model rockets as well as building plastic models of geeky subjects including space models, both real and imagined.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, we have a member and the other starlord members will get the note of his address as a new member. I have worked on the idea of setting up a section of the starlords for plastic models too. this member fit right into it too. and he's in the same state as the 2nd in command of the starlords.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

hay bob, check the engine that has been in my kepping for many years.
:devil:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is the gold book, it's the sporing /contest code for the Starlord.


The Gold Book
Version 1.0

The general intent of this sporting code is to provide a standard set of rules 
written in such a manner that they may be readily understood by an average person in 
order to give each competitor a sporting chance to compete with other competitors on the 
basis of skill, knowledge, and expertise. In those instances where there is no specific 
rule, interpretation of intent shall be made by the contest director.

The SIAR sporting code is drawn up by and administered by SIAR H.Q. and the SIAR 
Contest Director.

This edition of the sporting code is effective on and after May 15,2011

Local, state, and Federal regulations on the use of Model rockets must be considered 
by those engaging in the sport.




1. Definitions:

1.1 Model Rocket means an aero model that ascends into the air propelled by means of 
a solid fuel rocket engine; that includes a device for returning it safely to the ground 
in a reusable condition.

2. Model Rocket Specifications:

2.1 The maximum weight, including model rocket engine shall not exceed 2.5 
lbs.

2.2 There will be no more than 4.4 oz of solid propellant in any one model rocket.

2.3 Construction of the airframe shall be of wood, paper, rubber, or plastic.

3. Model Rocket Engines:

3.1 The following is a list of Model Rocket engine classes;
1/4A = 0.00 to 0.625NS
1/2A = 0.626 to 1.25NS
A = 1.26 to 2.50NS
B = 2.51 to 5.00NS
C = 5.01 to 10.00NS
D = 10.01 to 20.00NS
E = 20.01 to 40.00NS
F = 40.01 to 80.00NS

4. Launching Operations:

4.1 During all launch operations, all authority for safety will be vested in the 
[R]ange afety [O]fficer.

5. Sanctioned Competition:

5.1 The SIAR will sanction competition which is conducted in accordance with the 
rules set forth in this Gold Book 2011 edition.

5.2 The contest year begins on January 1st and ends on Dec.31st the same year.

5.3 Any contest may be held on more than two consecutive days.

5.4 Applications for the sanctioning of a Model Rocket meet must be sent in to SIAR 
H.Q. no later than 30 days before the date of the meet.

6. Contestants:

6.1 All persons entering and competing in a SIAR sanctioned meet, must sign an 
official SIAR flight sheet.

6.2 A contestant properly entered in a sanctioned meet, may have their models flown 
by proxy.

6.2a If a contestants model is being flown by proxy, the modeler that is doing the 
flying, is to Print the other persons name on the sheet and sign their name under the 
persons name as the flyer by proxy.

6.3 If the meet is sanctioned as a Closed meet, then only SIAR members may fly in the 
meet.

6.3a If the meet is sanctioned as a Open meet, then the contestant need not be a 
SIAR member.

7. Entries:

7.1 Each contestant may enter only 'One' model in each event. The model that is 
entered, processed and makes the first flight shall be the same model that makes the 
second flight. 
There shall be no substitution of models, except as provided in Rule 7.2.
Only engines and/or recovery devices may be changed for the second flight.

7.2 During any official flight, if a model has a malfunction of the engine and can 
not be flown due to damage, a second model can be used in place of the first one.

7.3 Each entry shall pass a safety inspection given by the RSO before each flight.

7.4 The pre-flight inspection must include a visual check of the markings on the 
engine(s) for proper impulse power.

7.5 There must be at lest 2 entries officially entered and passed by the RSO before 
an event can be held.

7.6 If the meet is sanctioned as a SIAR Record meet, (that is a meet were any SIAR 
member may try to break or set a record), then rule 7.5 does not apply.

8. Official Flights:

8.1 Time and weather permitting, each contestant shall be given an opportunity to 
make two official flights in each competition event entered.

8.1a Unless otherwise specified, the best time of the 2 flights shall be used to 
determine a contestant's score.

8.2 A flight is official if the model leaves the launching device, loses contact with 
the launching device or becomes airborne, except in the case of an engine malfunction, in 
which case it is not an official flight.

8.3 Three misfires shall be counted as one flight.

9. Competition Points and Championships:

9.1 Competition points will be awarded to each contestant on the basis of the 
following schedule:

25 points for 1st place.
15 points for 2nd place.
10 points for 3rd place.
05 points for 4th place.

9.2 In case of a tie in any of the first 4 places, duplicate points will be given.

9.3 Competition points will cumulative for each SIAR member or SIAR team who enters 
and flies in sanctioned competition during each contest year.

10. Altitude Data:

10.1 All entries in any event for which an achieved altitude figure is scored shall 
be tracked if flight by theodolites or any other reasonable tracking system.

10.2 One or more tracking devices will be used on a measured baseline of at lest 100 
ft.

10.3 Angular data obtained from theodolite devices will be reduced to an achieved 
altitude figure by means of trigonometry or by computer software.

10.4 The computed altitude in feet or meters from each tracking stations altitude 
data must be within 10% of each other to be considered valid.

10.5 If using only one tracking station, then rule 10.4 does not apply.

11. Timing Data:

11.1 In all events for which a time of flight figure is scored, at lest one timer, 
but not more than two timers, will be stationed in the launching area with a stop 
watch(s).
The timer(s) may not leave the timer box to keep the model in sight. A 2nd or 
3rd member of the timing team may use binoculars to keep the model in sight. When the 
model is lost by either the timer(s) or the member using binoculars,
the timing will be stopped.

11.2 The binoculars will be no more than 7 x 50's.

11.3 All entries will be timed from the first motion on the launcher until the part 
to be scored for time of flight touches the ground or caught in tree,powerlines, or lost 
to sight.

12. SIAR Model Rocket Performance Records:

12.1 All records can be set either at a model rocket contest, or any time/place.

12.2 SIAR records may be set in any of the following events:

Altitude ... Payload ... Single Egglofting

Dual Egglofting ... Streamer Duration

Dual Streamer Duration ... Parachute Duration

Dual Parachute Duration ... Apollo Parachute Duration

Boost-Glider Duration ... Dual B/G Duration

Advanced B/G Duration ...Rocket Glider Duration

12.3 Attempts to surpass an established record must exceed by 1% the value of the 
established record.

12.4 All data must be submitted to SIAR-HQ in written form,

13. Altitude Competition:

13.1 Altitude competition comprises 7 events open to single or multi-staged rockets, 
with the entry achieving the highest maximum altitude as tracked and recorded being the 
winner.

13.2 Altitude competition will be divided into classes based on the maximum allowable 
total impulse of the engine(s) powering the rocket. Any number of engines may be used in 
any arrangement, so long as the sum of the total impulses does not 
exceed the maximum impulse for that class.

13.3 The following are classes for the Altitude events:

Class Total Impulse(N.S.)

0 0.01 - 1.25NS
1 1.26 - 2.50NS
2 2.51 - 5.00NS
3 5.01 - 10.00NS
4 10.01 - 20.00NS
5 20.01 - 40.00NS
6 40.01 - 80.00NS


14. Payload Competition:

14.1 Payload competition comprises 5 events open to model rockets that carry one 1 
oz payload. In this event the rocket achieving the highest maximum altitude as tracked 
and recorded will be the winner.

14.2 The payload carried in a model must be completely enclosed and contained within 
the model. The payload must be removable and the payload must not separate from the model 
in flight.

14.3 The model rockets used in these events must use one or more parachutes for 
recovery.

14.4 The classes for this event are as follows:

Class Total Impulse
----- -------------
Cl.1 0.01 - 5.00NS
Cl.2 5.01 - 10.00NS
Cl.3 10.01 - 20.00NS
Cl.4 20.01 - 40.00NS
Cl.5 40.01 - 80.00NS

15. Single Egglofting:

15.1 This competition comprises 5 events open to single or Multi-staged rockets that 
carry as a payload one fresh
Grade 'A' large hen's egg [raw].

15.2 The purpose of this competition is to carry an exceedingly fragile payload to 
as high an altitude as possible and to return the payload without damage.

15.3 The Contest Host will provide the fresh egg to each contestant.

15.4 The rocket achieving the highest altitude tracked and recovering the payload 
unbroken and uncracked will be the winner.

15.5 The Classes for this event are as follows:

Class Total Impulse
----- -------------
Robin 5.01 - 10.00NS
Vulture 10.01 - 20.00NS
Ostrich 20.01 - 40.00NS
Roc 40.01 - 80.00NS

16. Dual Egglofting:

16.1 This competition has 2 events open to single or multi-staged rockets that can 
carry two[2] fresh grade 'A' large hen's eggs as payloads.

16.2 The rules are the same as for single egglofting.

16.3 The Classes for this event are as follows:

Class Total Impulse
----- -------------
Mercury 20.00 - 40.00NS
Gemini 40.01 - 80.00NS

17. Parachute Duration:

17.1 This competition has 8 classes open to single or multi-staged rockets powered 
by one or more engines, containing a single parachute for recovery.

17.2 The rocket with the longest time of flight will be the winner.

17.3 Except for wadding and/or lower stages, a model may not separate into two[2] or 
more unattached parts.

17.4 The Classes for this event are as follows:

Class Total Impulse
----- -------------
Cl.0 0.01 - 0.625NS
Cl.1 0.626 - 1.25NS
Cl.2 1.26 - 2.50NS
Cl.3 2.51 - 5.00NS
Cl.4 5.01 - 10.00NS
 Cl.5 10.01 - 20.00NS
Cl.6 20.01 - 40.00NS
Cl.7 40.01 - 80.00NS


18. Dual Parachute Duration:

18.1 This competition is the same as single parachute duration except that the 
rocket must fully deploy two[2] parachutes.

18.2 The Classes and rules are the same for this event as single parachute duration, 
except for the number of parachutes used.

19. Apollo Parachute Duration:

19.1 This competition is the same as single parachute duration except that the 
rocket must fully deploy three[3] parachutes.

19.2 All Classes and rules are the same as for single parachute duration except for 
the number of parachutes deployed.

20. Streamer Duration:

20.1 This event is open to single or multi-staged rockets that deploy a streamer for 
recovery.

20.2 Except for wadding and/or lower stages, a model may not separate into two or 
more unattached parts.

20.3 The Classes for this event are the same as single parachute duration.

21. Dual Streamer Duration:

21.1 This event is the same as single streamer duration, except that the rocket must 
deploy two streamers as recovery device.

21.2 The rules and classes are the same as single streamer duration, except for the 
number of streamers used.

22. Boost Glider Duration:

22.1 This event is open to any single or multi-staged model rocket, one portion of 
which returns to the ground in a stable gliding flight.

22.2 In this event, a parachute or streamer recovery device on the glider portion of 
the model, will not be considered to be a supporting surface. However, one or more 
parachutes and/or streamers may be used to effect recovery of other portions of the 
entry. 

22.3 The power classes for this event are as follows:

Gnat 0.01 - 0.625NS
Hornet 0.626 - 1.25NS
Sparrow 1.26 - 2.50NS
Swift 2.51 - 5.00NS
Hawk 5.01 - 10.00NS
Falcon 10.01 - 20.00NS
Eagle 20.01 - 40.00NS
Condor 40.01 - 80.00NS

23. Dual Boost Gliders Duration:

23.1 Dual B/G is open to any single or multi-staged rocket that carries TWO gliding 
portions which return to the ground in a stable gliding flight.

23.1a To minimize confusion for those timing this event, the two gliders 
should be sufficiently different in color and/or design to be easily identified.

23.2 Both gliding portions will be timed and the time will then be averaged. The 
entry with the longest averaged time of flight will be the winner.

23.3 For this event, there must be at lest TWO timers with stop watches on the timing 
team.

23.3a If used, there must be at lest 2 pair of binoculars too.

23.4 The power classes and the rest of the rules for this event are the same as used 
for single boost glider duration.

24. Advanced Boost Glider Duration:

24.1 In Advanced B/G, a glider must make three [3] flights, with each flight using 
the same type and power of engine(s). The 3 times of flight will be averaged and the 
entry with the longest time of flight will be the winner.

24.2 The same glider must make all 3 flights.

24.3 The power classes and the rest of the rules are the same as for single boost 
glider duration.

25. Rocket Glider Duration:

25.1 Rocket Glider Duration is open to Only Single Staged rockets only, in this 
event, the model must NOT under any circumstance or in any manner separate into two or 
more unattached parts.

25.2 What goes up, must come down together in stable gliding flight.

25.3 The power limits and classes for this event are the same as those used in single 
boost glider duration.

26. 1 New Events: Any new event must be submitted to Starlord H.Q. Which will bive it 
to the C.D. Also any records of it being used in a meet will be submitted to. A notic of 
the event will be printed in the newsletter with any rules for flight. Any flying of the 
event will be given to H.Q.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I only have his email right now, but a new member has joined as of today.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that person who said he would join the starlords would not give out his address which ALL members have to give to starlord h.q. as such if he does not do so, he'll not be a starlord member. the FEDS say we have to have a address for our members.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have started working on the next Stellar Winds and it will have a list of the addresses for the Starlord members. this way they can contact each other. I will be asking the members if you want to have their e-mail address displayed. at lest I will have it so I can send the newsletter to each one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this person has been with the Starlords for a good number of years and he also writes for a model airplane magazine .

Joze Cuden
Hudovernikova 8
1000 Ljubljana
SLOVENIA

he is also a StarPord Commender for the starlords.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

1/1/12 Stellar Winds 

I am staring this one after I got most of my system back running after a truck crash took out the power. 

Good News! we have a new member, his address is a follows:

SL.Robert Koenn
315 Mockingbird Lane
Merritt Island, FL 32953

As my printer has died and this system 7 machine dose not like to use the priner interface, I will be sending
this newsletter out via E-mail. So far I have not been able to find a typewiter so that I can use it to make a
master copy and then by using the copyer up at the store, I could make copys and mail them out, only no such .
luck yet. so when you get a copy of this via mail, send me your e-mail address and I'll have a list of members
that will get theirs that way. I will not print the list of e-mail address unless you say to do it.
If you have interaccess go to www.hobbytalk.com this is lidt for model builders, and others,
if you look at the list of subsections, you will see "odd&ends" in that section under the heading of Model Rockets
you'll see a number of posts done by "Starlord" which is me. the place is free and anyone signing in can also
post too. I will be using that area to upload copys of the stellar winds there too.
There is a copy now.

If you know of any model rocketeer, and they would like to get a newsletter , they can send a note to:
[email protected] and I will email them a copy. We could use more members too and as it was last year, there
will be No dues to be paid to join the Starlords.


Starlord Comander Dennis Bishop
470 20th ST West
Space #23
Rosamond, CA. 93560
([email protected])

Earthdome Commander 
Ssc. Manuel Mejia jr
P.O. Box 301 
Astatula, Fl. 3470

SL Scott Kroeppler
4913 E. Monte Ceisto AVE
Scottsdale. AZ 85254

SL. Mike L. Kochel
3035 Honeoye Trail
Lakeland, FL. 33815

SPC. Stuart Lodge
25 Huntingon Dr
Castle Donning Derby, England
DE742SRUK

SL.Glenn A. Roth
338 Mountain Lake Rd.
Great Meadows, NJ 07838

SL. Laird Kelly
5202 66th ST W
University Place, WA 98467

SPC.Joze Cuden
Hudovernikova 8
1000 Ljubljana
SLOVENIA

Now I want to get some feedback from the members, as I am also a plastic model builder, and I had this set up
in the starlords in the past, so I am thinking of setting it up once more. This would be for anyone that builds
plastic models. if this souls good, let me know. 

If anyone knows the address for John Komorowyski I have seen his name in the nar list and he used to be one
of our members, but I have not been able to get his address. so I am looking for it.I'm not sure if it is John
or Jack for his fist name.

This is all for now, I hope to be able to write another newsletter within the next 3 weeks
and I hope to add some web address to place in the newsletter. 

any news from the members would help too, just send them to me.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've started working on the next short newsletter and when it's done, it will be posted here.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Stellar Winds 3/01/12
I still have nothing from the members in the way of news.

In the last newsletter, I sent out a full list of our members. Only there are some
members that I do not have e-mail address for. so I am asking if any member that gets this
page can print it out and send the page out to the ones that I do not have e-mail address
for? I can buy stamps for that and if that person will let me know the number they can send out
I'll pay postage for it

Last year I tryed setting up a domain and web site for the starlords, the price of that was on a very
low price and I had felt that I could pay for it. Only on the email that I was sent, the price had gone
to $133.00 and with the little small amout of users that had viewed it. That price was to high. I did a search
via my browser and I was able to fine some sites that listed their price down to $2.00 so this next month 
I'll check their sites out and find the best one at a low price that I / we could use.

here is the name/address of our newest starlord member

SL.Robert Koenn
315 Mockingbird Lane
Merritt Island, FL 32953


For the members that build plastic models, at this time I am setting up a part of the starlrds that we had
in the past, and it is once more being turned on. This section is for non-flying models, the models can be
made from any model kits that are sci-fi models. like the ones I have built.

we need some member who can help run this area of the starlotds. if anyone wuold like this post, then send
me email at "[email protected]".

any member can send me any info about rockes from Estes, Quest, or anyone else for the newsletter using the 
same email address.

I have seen a newsstory that tells that over Mojave Air/space port that the VSS.Enterprise has had it's first
test glide flights. they are short but it is doing fine so far.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

If anyone is reading these newsletters, I wish to say, I have started working on the next one, dated for 4-5-12. I wish I could send it out via the mail, but there is no 2nd hand store in rosamond and because of this, I've been unable to buy a used typewrter. and the one printer I've tryed to set up on the xp machine will not work. so untal I can find and buy a typewriter I'll have to send it out via Email.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

got delayed but here is the newest one ;


07-05-12  Starlord H.Q.-2012 Stellar Winds Starlord H.Q.

It has been some time since the last newletter. I'll try to put as much in this one as I can.

As you can see this is once more being put on my computers notpad. The printer I had is dead.
The town I live in is so small that there is not even a second hand store and the nearest one is
some 13 miles to the south of Rosamond and it takes me 2 bus rides to get to Lancaster to reach 
that city.
As such I have been unable to even get a used typewritter, and the one printer I had is dead too.
If I cound find a typewritter I could use it toprint a master copy and use the photocopyer and make
copys to sent outvia Mail. As this way I can only reach about 1/2 of the members.

I flew 2 rockets in the last 40 days, they where both loopfined rockets, each time I few them,
it was a sunney day with no wind. Each of the rockets where launched by myself and each time they
went right in the sun and I lost sight of them. I could hear the flight, the poping of the 
streamer, but I've never found them. It could have been picked up by kids here in the trailer park
butthe are gone.

I have been told ths Quest now has D engines, have heard this by way of a 3rd party, so I don't 
know if this for real as I've not seen any catalong or list of engines.

I have gotten one pack of EstesE9-6 engines, I've not flown any thing with these yet, I hope to 
some time this summer. First I need to get some DT50's to make a rocket with.

If any member is with the Rockey Forum.

I have two F100-10 engines from FSI, only I don't have any igniters for them. I've been watching
for something to use but no such luck.

As I have not gotten anything from the members, there is not much to put in this newsletter.

I hope that someone as a way to copy this and print it once and mail it to me, I can make copys
of it and sent them to the members who don't have e-mail.
my e-mail is: [email protected].
as I'm running out of space now, this will be the end for this one,hopw to hear fom you with
something that I can use in here.

Starlord Commander.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been able to buy an older power typewriter and will use it to write out a new stellar winds and use the copy machine at the local market and make copys for the members.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

1. I was at the hobby shop and found the Estes is now selling "G" engines, which means my rockets will cost more.
2. this image of olf my StarFire a rocket I have dome months ago, but after I launched it I lost it in the glare of the sun and have never seen it since then.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have gotten a typewriter and for the 1st Stellar Winds in printed format I'm typing it up with that typewriter and will use a copy machine at the drug store to copy the printed one and then I can mail it out.


----------



## garmtn (Feb 12, 2012)

*Stellar Winds: "Radrocketeers.org"*

Hi Dennis, Been busy getting ready for our next competition, "Snowball Open 2013. Please go to "radrocketeers.org," and click on Forums, then "rockets r us," and "contest rocketry." Your r welcome to read and use my latest articles "streamer recovery" and "fin Jig." 

Working on a model of the "lost in space " model Jupiter 2. TTY S. L. Glenn Roth:wave:


----------

